# Busted for too much bait



## dcure2002 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd like to apologize to all of the sportsman who may read this. I was busted for too much bait on opening day of gun season. I have plenty of excuses of why I chose to put out too much, but it really doesn't matter, I was wrong. The CO's were thankful that I was cooperative at any rate. I even took there picture for them. I want to do the right thing, so I will not be hunting in that location until I can get it cleaned up. The problem I have now is I do not want to get another ticket so I need a little guidance. I need to know what to do with all the darn corn. I put out a truckload of ear corn and the CO told me that I can not move it up to my house (I only hunt about 200 yards from the house, I only own 10 acres), or I will get another ticket for too much bait in a recreational viewing area. It's spread out all over hell and creation and I don't know if I will have enough time to get it all picked up before the deer eat it. Any suggestions???

Thanks
DUMBASS IN THE WOODS


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Burn it.
Bag it and sell it.
Bag it and give it away.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

store it in the garage...

pile it up behind the garage and tarp it


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Put a tarp over it if you can while its in the woods and put up a sign offering free extra corn feed, you bag and haul.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Bury it and see if some sprout up next year..then you'll have a food plot


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Ahh use it anyway.:lol:


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

temptation is a pain eh? Sorry to hear about it but thanks for being honest with the Co's, it gives a nice impression to the CO's and can save other people some trouble down the line. I would go bag as much as you can and put it out by the road with a sign that says free on it. Good luck in the future.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

What was the fine if any?


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

how did you get busted?

i would tarp it up in the garage and use it..(in the legal way)

Mikie


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

No sympathy from me......you purposely broke the law.
You attempted to poach.
You are only remorseful because you got caught.

You are a disgrace to "sportsmen".

Go ahead Mike.....delete this one too.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ninja said:


> No sympathy from me......you purposely broke the law.
> You attempted to poach.
> You are only remorseful because you got caught.
> 
> ...


Worded a bit better.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Got any pics:lol::lol::lol:.....


----------

